

Senate Boosts Funding for Directed-Energy Weapons - DanielBMarkham
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/09/21/AR2008092102432_pf.html

======
DanielBMarkham
This technology is truly radical and could change the nature of warfare as we
know it.

I can't wait to get my Illudium Pu-36 Explosive Space Modulator from Wal-Mart
one day.

